# EFI SHELL VERSION 2.31



## Mskima (Apr 12, 2016)

hi, completely new to this so I apologize for any mistakes I may make. I have a tablet and suddenly it displayed the message 
Efi shell version 2.31
Current running mode 1.1.2
Device mapping table
blk0:blockdevice-alias (null) 

Press esc to skip startup.nsh 

But pressing esc does nothing. The keyboard is docked and I know almost nothing about computers so I am at a loss. Can anyone help or direct me to a place where I can receive some help. 
Thanks in advance...


----------

